# Sound alerts in Xchat



## john_rambo (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi,
I want to enable sound alerts in Xchat for highlighted message and private message.
I have the installed sox package which results in a command `play`
I have tested it by `play file.wav`  and it plays.
Problem is when I mention the path to the executable /usr/local/bin/play in Xchat as the external program and likewise browse and select the wav file there is no sound. I have tested this both by clicking on the play button inside the Xchat configuration window and while chatting.

How to solve this ?


----------

